# release



## Reel-Break (Nov 21, 2005)

Hello what are the top archers shooting as far as releases?Just curious.


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

most are shooting back tension or thumb trigger.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Braden G. shoots a Scott Longhorn hindge, Chance B. shoots a truball Absolute, Levi M. Scott hindge, Reo W. 3 finger hindge, Dave Cousins shoots a Carter Just-b-Cuz, Michael B. shoots a Carter Like mike, and my wife 2 time nat. champ shoots a Carter insatiable. thats all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------

